# ONR and Optimum product availability



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is it just me or is there a problem with availability of Optimum products? 

I normally get mine from CYC but they seem to have been out of stock for ever

Where does everyone else get there's from and who would you recommend?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi motorgeek have stock usually.Bought a few of the shampoos from there


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got mine from here
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/advan...nse&osCsid=uc6bsto4d8tm7el7h6vjo9a5q2&x=0&y=0


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

just ordered off ebay. bit more than cyc


----------

